# Dog Sitting



## Cat6440 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am looking for someone to pop in and check on my dogs when I go back to work next month? 

I live in Clayton Brook near Chorley, Lancashire. I have a 10 year old ?Jack Russell and will soon have a puppy to join the family.

I can walk my older dog before and after work, it's more for someone to check on my puppy. I work from home 2 days a week so just need help on the other 3 days.

Thanks


----------



## RyanClarke (Jul 6, 2013)

You can hire any petsitter for your pet. If you don't know any petsitter then you can search on google.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

We don't do things that way in the UK.


----------

